#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Visagie & Hairstyling by Rach

## Rach Hairstyling

Dag Dames, Heb je de komende zomer een Feestje, Bruiloft en je hebt iemand nodig voor Visagie & Kapsel. Dan ben je bij Rach Hairstyling aan de juiste adres.! Zij Zorgt ervoor dat je prachtig uit komt te zien voor een leuk prijsje. Nu een actie prijs voor de komende zomer 2013, treuzel niet en vraag naar de prijzen. Op zo een drukke dag wil je niet nog eens druk maken over hoe je eruit komt te zien. Laat dat volledig aan haar over.  :Smilie:  Ze is te vinden op Facebook: Rach Hairstyling @:[email protected] Youtube: Beauty&Styling by Rach en bekijk de video's van haar werk. Groetjesss

----------

